# Hi Vis line for Saugeyes?



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi guys. 

My question is, would the P-Line - in the Flame Green color, turn off the Saugeye while trolling? 

I catch plenty using the Stren Yellow while casting, so...... any comments?

Thanks!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i doubt it would make much difference.i've been running suffix elite in hi-vis yellow and catching more than my share while trolling on buckeye.most lakes aren't super clear anyway.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks sir!


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

Rick... I have been using 6lb mr crappie and neon yellow? with moderate sucess!

Maybe I should switch.................


----------

